# Como sigáis odiando asi a las mujeres os vais a hacer homosexuales.



## SolyCalma (1 Jun 2022)

Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.

Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.


----------



## zirick (1 Jun 2022)

Lo que odio es el progresismo, al César lo que es del César


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

TDS ES TDS. Y no, los hombres me parecen igual o peor.


----------



## SolyCalma (1 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> TDS ES TDS. Y no, los hombres me parecen igual o peor.



Entonces que amas, a tu perro?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Jun 2022)

el odio a las mujeres no te convierte en gayer, solo en discriminador
hay que odiar todas las cosas, para ser justo y sanote


----------



## InigoMontoya (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## AntiT0d0 (1 Jun 2022)

Desde hace unos años para ellas nosotros somos los maltratadores y para nosotros ellas son las q nos van a meter en la carcel y quitarnos el piso. Es todo la misma mierda NWO para enfrentar a hombres y mujeres para que no tengamos hijos y cumplir con la agenda 2030.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (1 Jun 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Desde hace unos años para ellas nosotros somos los maltratadores y para nosotros ellas son las q nos van a meter en la carcel y quitarnos el piso. Es todo la misma mierda NWO para enfrentar a hombres y mujeres para que no tengamos hijos y cumplir con la agenda 2030.



La segunda frase es exactamente lo que yo pienso, pero la primera no viene a cuento. Estás afirmando lo que parece que luego niegas o intentas justificar..... ¿para ti las mujeres, todas las mujeres del mundo mundial, están ahí para meterte en la cárcel y quitarte el piso?

¿Os dais cuenta que por cada hombre acusado falsamente de maltrato hay, como mínimo, una madre, hermana, hija, incluso posiblemente una esposa, sufriendo una barbaridad por la injusticia a la que se le está sometiendo?

No estoy comparando sufrimientos, ni mucho menos, pero viene a decir el OP, hacer dos bandos no es ni justo ni inteligente. Más que probablemente es lo que pretenden con una leyes tan tremendamente injustas y anti-igualdad. Divide y vencerás. No les compréis su mercancia podrida.


----------



## cacho_perro (1 Jun 2022)

*LO MÁS GRACIOSO ES QUE LOS MISMOS QUE DICEN TDSPTDS SE DICEN DE DERECHAS, AYUSISTAS, VOXEROS, AMANTES DE LA FAMILIA Y CONTRARIOS AL ABORTO.... CUANDO LA TRISTE REALIDAC ES ESTA 







GORDOPILOS CUEVADORITOS INCELS CASAPAPIS LA MAYORÍA    *


----------



## elchicho47 (1 Jun 2022)

No odio a las mujeres, solo a un cierto colectivo, por qué no todas son feminazis.


----------



## PANADERO DESCONOCIDO (1 Jun 2022)

Creo que si una tía normal se pone a seguir las obsesiones del foro acaba CHARIFICADA.

Terminará pensando que todos somos gordos nuncafollistas resentidos con obsesion por los shemales y los pieses.


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Jun 2022)

La misoginia se explica siempre como una reacción natural al dolor que supone la frustración de no alcanzar lo deseado.

Cosas del INSTINTO, cualquier debate en este tema sobra, no es una cuestión racional, y nadie, excepto la propia Naturaleza tiene la culpa de nada, las féminas no tienen la culpa de "ser objeto de deseo natural" y los hombres tampoco tienen la culpa de sentir la natural pulsión instintiva de desearlas para continuar en el camino de la Vida a través de la procreación, y en su defecto el dolor que supone no conseguir lo que se desea.

Resumiendo, aquí no hay ni víctimas ni culpables, la Vida está hecha así y duele a veces, del mismo modo que un león se come a una gacela y ninguno de los dos tiene alternativa.... ej lo que hay!!


----------



## randomizer (1 Jun 2022)

Y qué problema habría con eso, SO HOMÓFOBO?


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

No tiene nada de malo ser homosexual


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo ser homosexual



aquí todos flotamos johnny


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> aquí todos flotamos johnny



Lo que quieras, pero lo mejor para todos es que sean homosexuales. Pobre de la chica que se junte con ellos y tenga que oir las soplapolleces que sueltan. Acabarían votando a Irene montero y con el pelo rosa chicle


----------



## Chino Negro (1 Jun 2022)

Prefiero hacerme el Harakiri y a Rie la quiero además que la protego como un Samurái


----------



## brotes_verdes (1 Jun 2022)

Diga usted eso a los cientos de miles de varones blancos heterosexuales que estan aqui y ahora en un calabozo por una denuncia falsa

O a los que han tenido que volver a vivir con sus padres (con suerte) o que duermen en un coche por haber sido esquilmados en un divorcio

O al que ha sido condenado a carcel por tirarse un pedo

O al que se le niega un ascenso en su trabajo porque la empresa esta obligada a ascender a mujeres

A los que sufren esas injusticias ademas se les insulta y se les llama "machistas", "misoginos" y encima una persona anonima en internet les dice que se haran homosexuales por el mero hecho de pedir que hombres y mujeres tengan los mismos derechos.

Porque la realidad es que la inmensisisima mayoria de las mujeres estan felices con la situacion actual o incluso piden aun mas prebendas para las mujeres


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Para eso acude a profesionales,yo no te voy a poder enseñar nada que no sepas


----------



## petro6 (1 Jun 2022)

No proyectes.


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 Jun 2022)

El problema es que hay mucha mujer agradable y buena compañera "de viaje" hasta que deja de serlo, una relación sana debe ser igualitaria, no que una parte tenga un botón del pánico para apretar cuando algo no le gusta y la otra no, al final la parte que tiene el botón le coge el gustillo. Si además la parte sin botón decide poner fin a la relación y la mujer no lo consiente entran en juego otros mecanismos de chantaje y coacción para impedir que esto suceda "lo tiene cogido por los huevos" con hijos, propiedades y demás pues deja de ser una relación entre personas, bueno sigue siendo una relación pero mercantil, se venía denominando esclavitud.


----------



## Sardónica (1 Jun 2022)

Ese es el plan.
Cero hijos.


----------



## Tercios (1 Jun 2022)

Aquí no odiamos a las mujeres. Odiamos a la especie humana con furia billygatesiana.


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Jun 2022)

No confundas odiar con no desear hincar la rodilla pidiendo perdon


----------



## Covaleda (1 Jun 2022)

Como dijo Lemmy Kilminster, no tengo nada en contra de las mujeres, me encantan, y me gustaría que estuvieran por ahí desnudas todo el rato paseándose.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Pues para esos menesteres están las lumis.

Un saludo


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Jun 2022)

Aquí es extremo todo. Yo me contagié al principio, ya no, porque no odio a nadie, y vivo con 3 mujeres en casa.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



Ojalá pudiese, conoces algún método efectivo para enfermar y hacerme maricón?


----------



## °YoMismo° (1 Jun 2022)

No es odio hacia la mujer, es comprender el porque de sus aciones, y darte cuenta de como te pueden joder la vida.
No se odia a un cocodrilo por su naturaleza asesina, se le tiene respeto(miedo), a una mujer igual, porque en cualquier momento te puede joder la vida


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo ser homosexual



Para ti, no. Para ellos, sí.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Para ti, no. Para ellos, sí.



Pues hijo, que salgan del armario de una vez


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues hijo, que salgan del armario de una vez



Luego están mejor por un tiempo. Pero tampoco te creas.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Luego están mejor por un tiempo. Pero tampoco te creas.



Pues que prueben con otro


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Jun 2022)

Sí odiar a las mujeres te convierte en gay entonces la misoginia sería declarada actividad ecoresilente y protegida por el gobierno


----------



## cuasi-pepito (1 Jun 2022)

Ya no nos necesitan, y para auto-justificarse pueden hacerte la vida imposible.

Yo no soy homosexual peo vivo ya al margen de lo sexual...lo primero que les digo cuando pillo un poco de confianza con alguna es que ella en ese mismo mometno podría liarse con 2 o 3...cosa que a muchos hombres les puede costar un par de décadas.

No me lo niegan!!...solo me dicen que "que ganas", "que agobio".... son totalmente conscientes de ello en todo momento, se lo digo a la de 22 y a la de 57.

Lo cachondo que soy ya un poco como los maricones, a partir de un momento puedo decirles barbaridades y no se enfadan, y hasta les caigo bien ya que no soy "el típico machista". Vamos que saben que cero fantas voy a pagarles y les debe hacer gracia o yo que se. Por mi curro vivo rodeado de tías.

Me invitan a su casa a dormir, me cuentan cosas "secretas" de su vida...los pobres novios-maridos-orbitadores no se qué pensarán. Me dan una pena tremenda, porque no saben que ellas saben que en cuaquier momento podrían resetear y olvidarse de ellos en cuestión de horas. Las que me llevo bien no son tan cabronas (creo) y no pienso que los dejasen tirados, pero en semanas hacer como que no han existido ...no te digo que no.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues que prueben con otro



Si probar, prueban. Hasta que se les queda el recto disfuncional y tienen que llevar para siempre pañales.
Pero es luego, cuando ya se asoman al final de sus no muy longevas vidas, cuando hacen balance y se arrepienten. Y ya solo les queda que Dios se apiade de sus almas (y oquedades) derruidas.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Si probar, prueban. Hasta que se les queda el recto disfuncional y tienen que llevar para siempre pañales.
> Pero es luego, cuando ya se asoman al final de sus no muy longevas vidas, cuando hacen balance y se arrepienten. Y ya solo les queda que Dios se apiade de sus almas (y oquedades) derruidas.



Parece que lo has vivido


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Parece que lo has vivido



Yo no soy como las charos que decís "pues yo tengo cantidad de amigos gays..." (y no tenéis ni amigos y mucho menos maricones).

Yo sí. Trato con ellos habitualmente y están todos como putas regaderas. Unos por vicio malsano. Otros por abuso infantil. Y otros por rayaduras del tarro. Todos.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Yo no soy como las charos que decís "pues yo tengo cantidad de amigos gays..." (y no tenéis ni amigos y mucho menos maricones).
> 
> Yo sí. Trato con ellos habitualmente y están todos como putas regaderas. Unos por vicio malsano. Otros por abuso infantil. Y otros por rayaduras del tarro. Todos.



Yo tengo tres amigos gays, dos son pareja. Y no se diferencian en nada de cualquier otra persona o pareja


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y no se diferencian en nada de cualquier otra persona o pareja



Dales tiempo.
Como putas regaderas.


----------



## sivigliano (1 Jun 2022)

Decir que todas las mujeres son iguales es lo mismo que decir que todos los hombres somos iguales. Y se lo dice uno que mantiene las distancias en el trabajo con compañeras de trabajo y no se monta en un ascensor con una mujer que no sea de mi familia. Muchos hombres cometen el error grave de tener relaciones con indocumentadas, muertas de hambre o mujeres sin educación ni principios y luego vienen los problemas. Simplemente hay que ser mucho más selectivos con las mujeres y huir como de la peste de relaciones esporádicas y no caer en la misoginia porque haya muchas mujeres que actúen de forma misándrica. Con eso se avanzaría mucho. 
En cuanto a la infamia de admitir como prueba de cargo una simple declaración en materia viogen y que no se persigan ni castiguen con severidad las denuncias falsas es algo en la que todos estamos de acuerdo incluido el op.


----------



## Mentalharm (1 Jun 2022)

A mi esque solo me gustan las mujeres con rabo: LIFEHACK Paso de las mujeres y a la vez no soy homo, he estado ya con alguna pvti transexual y flipas como saben las guarras.

O no te zumbarias a estas?


----------



## Joaquim (1 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



Los que se terminan volviendo homosexuales, son los hombres femeninos, que ven a las mujeres como "seres de luz", y les planchan las bragas.... los que conocen la naturaleza femenina, lo que tu llamas "odio" para intentar manipularnos como si fuéramos idiotas, son los que les terminamos bajando las bragas.


----------



## singladura (1 Jun 2022)

En teoría ser gayer no equivale a ser misógeno... En teoría.

Entiendo que a algunos les atraiga gente de su mismo sexo. Es una opción personal y si lo eres lo eres. Pero esa afirmación de repulsión hacia la mujer en sí se parece mucho al rechazo hacia el otro sexo. No hablamos de que signifique relaciones, intimidad etc...
En muchos casos parece más como un trauma que otra cosa. Porque las nombran con asco y hay hombres y mujeres que son auténticas bellezas, que tienen una imagen impresionante y que son un lujo al alcance de muy pocos.
Como heterosexual no siento inclinación hacia personas de mi miso sexo pero tampoco me genera rechazo ni los homosexuales me producen asco...
Así que igual algo anda mal en según que cabezas.

P.d. los que creen que con odiar a las mujeres todo arreglado es que han visto a pocos gays perdiendo el culo por jovencitos... La verdad es que visto así el sexo no deja de ser una puta esclavitud


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jun 2022)

Los grandes hombres no pierden el tiempo con mujeres.
Ejemplos:

Francisco de Asís
Isaac Newton
Henry Cavendish


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Dales tiempo.
> Como putas regaderas.



Ya estaban de antes, por eso les quiero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

PANADERO DESCONOCIDO dijo:


> Creo que si una tía normal se pone a seguir las obsesiones del foro acaba CHARIFICADA.
> 
> Terminará pensando que todos somos gordos nuncafollistas resentidos con obsesion por los shemales y los pieses.



Si te importa lo que piensen es que te queda un largo camino que recorrer.


----------



## singladura (1 Jun 2022)

Mi referente es el heterosexual de nuestro entorno, que ha conseguido ser selectivo y que la cabeza mande sobre la bragueta.
No son lo mismo que las pichasbravas a los que cualquier mujerzuela los vuelve del revés como un calcetín. No digo que no gusten de las mujeres pero andan con ojo porque te pongas como te pongas una pelandrusca es una pelandrusca, una niñata es una niñata y una loca del coño es una loca del coño.
Pueden parecer unos sin sangre pero ganan todo eso en salud y es importante. No son temperamentales, son racionales y no digo que demasiado reservados aunque no clasistas. Es sólo que por cultura les han inculcado llevar cuidado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Los grandes hombres no pierden el tiempo con mujeres.
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Francisco de Asís
> ...



Que te crees tú que no perdieron el tiempo con mujeres. Como hombres que eran acabaron frustrados con ellas como todos.


----------



## Calahan (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo ser homosexual



Calla y reprodúcete.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya estaban de antes, por eso les quiero



Ojo porque para ellos serás la gorda mariliendre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Decir que todas las mujeres son iguales es lo mismo que decir que todos los hombres somos iguales. Y se lo dice uno que mantiene las distancias en el trabajo con compañeras de trabajo y no se monta en un ascensor con una mujer que no sea de mi familia. Muchos hombres cometen el error grave de tener relaciones con indocumentadas, muertas de hambre o mujeres sin educación ni principios y luego vienen los problemas. Simplemente hay que ser mucho más selectivos con las mujeres y huir como de la peste de relaciones esporádicas y no caer en la misoginia porque haya muchas mujeres que actúen de forma misándrica. Con eso se avanzaría mucho.
> En cuanto a la infamia de admitir como prueba de cargo una simple declaración en materia viogen y que no se persigan ni castiguen con severidad las denuncias falsas es algo en la que todos estamos de acuerdo incluido el op.



Nop. Entre los hombres hay mucha diversidad, demasiada incluso. Entre ellas prácticamente no hay diferencias. Aunque a simple vista pueda parecerlo, si escarbas un poco todas hacen lo mismo y todas anhelan lo mismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> No es odio hacia la mujer, es comprender el porque de sus aciones, y darte cuenta de como te pueden joder la vida.
> No se odia a un cocodrilo por su naturaleza asesina, se le tiene respeto(miedo), a una mujer igual, porque en cualquier momento te puede joder la vida



Una mujer no te puede joder la vida a menos que se monte un sistema artificial alrededor donde todos los privilegios son para ellas y todo está a su favor.


----------



## Calahan (1 Jun 2022)

Coño. Les dicen que somos privilegiados.
Lo lógico es que tengan envidia. XD


----------



## singladura (1 Jun 2022)

A las mujeres comunes lo que se tiene es que pillarles el punto (no el g) y mantener control de la situación.
Las prioridades de ellas no son las mismas que las de un varón y la mayoría de las veces es más económico solucionar el tema con ellas ¿que no son gratis? No existe nada gratis en el mundo adulto. Todo va y viene por interés


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

Aprovecha con las putas que en poco te van a multar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Aquí no odiamos a las mujeres. Odiamos a la especie humana con furia billygatesiana.



A eso me refería al principio. Aquí porque hablamos mucho de las mujeres, pero es que los hombres me dan igual de asco. Si fuera por mí viviría apartado de todo y de todos.


----------



## Black Jack (1 Jun 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> *LO MÁS GRACIOSO ES QUE LOS MISMOS QUE DICEN TDSPTDS SE DICEN DE DERECHAS, AYUSISTAS, VOXEROS, AMANTES DE LA FAMILIA Y CONTRARIOS AL ABORTO.... CUANDO LA TRISTE REALIDAC ES ESTA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076607
> 
> ...



Yo creo que tds pts y llevo follando desde los 14 años. Es lo que tiene conocer de verdad a las mujeres, tanto social como íntimamente, no como tú, tú sí que eres un verdadero incel.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Jun 2022)

En este foro lo que hay es mucho incapaz de hablar a una mujer...y de tocarlas, claro.


----------



## AMP (1 Jun 2022)

No odiamos a las mujeres, detestamos a las feminazis. 

Que el 90% de las mujeres españolas lo sea no es culpa nuestra.


----------



## Murnau (1 Jun 2022)

Que nadie conteste a esta mierda de troll joder, que ya ha cumplido su puto objetivo, 5 páginas de respuestas este hilo de mierda.


----------



## Chocochomocho (1 Jun 2022)

Odio a las mujeres con todo mi ser pero si hay algo que odio más es al hombre occidental medio blandengue, y no sabes cómo, la auténtica redpill. Bueno en realidad soy una máquina de odiar todo en general.


----------



## rmacnamara (1 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



Yo no tengo nada contra las mujeres, lo tengo con las feministas. No tengo nada con los alemanes, lo tengo contra los del bigote. No tengo nada contra las religiones, lo tengo contra el islam.


----------



## Frazier (1 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



Estoy de acuerdo en que hay mujeres buenas y aconsejables, pero se esconden muy bien. Sin embargo, eso no significa que haya que volverse sarasa. Mientras averiguamos sus escondrijos, siempre tendremos las putas para no volvernos mariquillas. Quizá por eso las quiere prohibir el gobierno... para aumentar el mariconeo...


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Ojo porque para ellos serás la gorda mariliendre.



Que va, esas eran otras dos con las que ya no tienen contacto. Para uno soy como su hermana, igual el para mi


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo ser homosexual



Acabaramos.... Parece que van saliendo las cosas. Por eso no quieres follar con hombres.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

La mayoría de gays no van a la iglesia


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Acabaramos.... Parece que van saliendo las cosas. Por eso no quieres follar con hombres.



Dios no me dio el don de ser lesbiana, lamentablemente


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo ser homosexual



Alma de cantaro, se pueden reproducir los homosexuales?


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo ser homosexual



Ni lesbianas,se les juntan en barrios a los dos colectivos,negros y moros.
Y los inferiores moralmente nos vamos a otros.
Ponemos un río en medio,la mayoría de estos no saben nadar,jajajajajja.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Alma de cantaro, se pueden reproducir los homosexuales?



Por poder, pueden. Como tú o como yo


----------



## aron01 (1 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



Error. Nosotros mostramos la realidad, quien considera que ser heterosexual no es normal, financia LGTBIZPQ+Klan y tiene un ministerio de la mujer que pervierte, margina y degrada a las mujeres por 500 millones de tracas tracas, son la élite burguesa judeo-masonica sionista de rojos progres que te gobiernan con tus impuestos. De nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Ni lesbianas,se les juntan en barrios a los dos colectivos,negros y moros.
> Y los inferiores moralmente nos vamos a otros.
> Ponemos un río en medio,la mayoría de estos no saben nadar,jajajajajja.



Tú eres inferior moralmente?


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú eres inferior moralmente?



El pensamiento crítico no es valorado,solo se escucha a la amplia mayoría.
Y yo pertenezco a ese pensamiento de rebaño


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Dios no me dio el don de ser lesbiana, lamentablemente



Osea que odias a los hombres


----------



## teperico (1 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Entonces que amas, a tu perro?



Se ama a si mismo, con eso le sobra y le basta


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Jun 2022)

Sr, Descerebrado...siento decirle que no soy clon de nadie.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> El pensamiento crítico no es valorado,solo se escucha a la amplia mayoría.
> Y yo pertenezco a ese pensamiento de rebaño



Di Be


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Di Be



Me equivoqué,hoy quema demasiado el móvil joder.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que te crees tú que no perdieron el tiempo con mujeres. Como hombres que eran acabaron frustrados con ellas como todos.



Del último citado, Henry Cavendish, quizá no puedas decir esto. Por otra parte, es un ejemplo de que, no por ser muy rico se ha de ser un joputa como sucede con Bill Gates. Tenía mucha pasta, pero no jodía la vida a nadie, al contrario. Jamás se sacó un título universitario porque se ponía muy nervioso en los exámenes; aun así, es tenido por uno de los más grandes científicos de todos los tiempos.
¡Ah!, y en cuanto a Francisco de Asís, una cierta relación con Clara de Asís sí tenía, pero limpia, casta y poniendo como centro de la misma a Dios.





Francisco y Clara de Asís.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (1 Jun 2022)

En todo caso misántropos


----------



## Gotthard (1 Jun 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> No odio a las mujeres, solo a un cierto colectivo, por qué no todas son feminazis.



Las que no son feminazis callan como putas ante las injusticias de las primeras porque saben que en un momento dado les vendran bien esas injusticias aunque de boquilla si las aprietas digan que les parece mal para bienquedar.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (1 Jun 2022)

Hay un odio bestial a las mujeres, sí, si. Sólo hay que ver todas esas manifestaciones de hombres con carteles: "mujer muerta, abono pa mi huerta" y todo eso. Bueno, yo no he visto ninguno, pero habrá montones.
Pero trankilos, ya han puesto 20K millones para arreglarlo, y lo harán tan bien que el año que viene serán 40K.


----------



## UNGERN (1 Jun 2022)

¿Se ha hecho Irene Montero lesbiana por odiar a los hombres?

No.

Pues eso.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Entro en el hilo y no veo las fotografias de las mujeres buenas, esto es apologia fracaforil !!!.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Osea que odias a los hombres



No, no odio a los hombres. Os tengo en bastante estima


----------



## noseyo (1 Jun 2022)

Yo odio a las mujeres que usan la igualdad para pasar por encima con más derechos que el hombre , odio a las putas que usan mentiras para que el novio marido o a quien no consigue termine en la cárcel con falso testimonio y encima cuando se demuestra que es mentira ella quedé sin cargos ni multa , la mujer tiene que tener los mismos derechos que el hombre , pero también la misma obligación ni más ni menos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> La misoginia se explica siempre como una reacción natural al dolor que supone la frustración de no alcanzar lo deseado.
> 
> Cosas del INSTINTO, cualquier debate en este tema sobra, no es una cuestión racional, y nadie, excepto la propia Naturaleza tiene la culpa de nada, las féminas no tienen la culpa de "ser objeto de deseo natural" y los hombres tampoco tienen la culpa de sentir la natural pulsión instintiva de desearlas para continuar en el camino de la Vida a través de la procreación, y en su defecto el dolor que supone no conseguir lo que se desea.
> 
> Resumiendo, aquí no hay ni víctimas ni culpables, la Vida está hecha así y duele a veces, del mismo modo que un león se come a una gacela y ninguno de los dos tiene alternativa.... ej lo que hay!!



Pues vaya subnomalidad, son seres insoportables, la putada es que muchas están muy buenas y me gusta follar.

Desde que trabajo solo con mujeres soy muchísimo más misógino, ademas curro en una especie de chiringuito de Genaro y escucho sus comentarios.

Las españolas son de lo peor del mundo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo ser homosexual



Sida, hepatitis, viruela del mono, olor a caca en el rabo...


----------



## remerus (1 Jun 2022)

Al menos muchos no acabaran arruinados y suicidados.


----------



## Matriarca (1 Jun 2022)

PANADERO DESCONOCIDO dijo:


> Creo que si una tía normal se pone a seguir las obsesiones del foro acaba CHARIFICADA.
> 
> Terminará pensando que todos somos gordos nuncafollistas resentidos con obsesion por los shemales y los pieses.



y no lo sois?


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Sida, hepatitis, viruela del mono, olor a caca en el rabo...



Eso puedes pillarlo con una tía tambien


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Jun 2022)

Hay que reconocer que algo de razón tienes. Yo creo que es lo que buscan los que hacen está política de mierda y los que meten feminazismo y lgrbikjlmno.


----------



## zeromus44 (1 Jun 2022)

Como dijo una vez un genio "¿Misógino? No, yo soy misántropo. Cuando se trata de odiar hay que ser ambicioso al máximo".


----------



## SolyCalma (1 Jun 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Se ama a si mismo, con eso le sobra y le basta



Obvio que primero te tienes que amar a ti mismo, es el primer paso para ser capaz de amar a una mujer. A mi parecer decir que con eso a uno le sobra y le basta es no querer disfrutar la vida en plenitud, es como si vas a un restaurante y solo te tomas el aperitivo, sobrevivirás, pero te falta el plato principal.


----------



## fayser (1 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Sida, hepatitis, viruela del mono, olor a caca en el rabo...



A ver si alguno explica cómo le petan el culo con hemorroides. Debe ser como la disfunción eréctil pero versión culo.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (1 Jun 2022)

Odiar a las mujeres es de betas resentidos. Lo que se odia es a las feminazis.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (1 Jun 2022)

Se puede ser misógino y super hetero. Es más, creo que es la norma (de los misos no de los heteros).

De personajes populares patrios presuntamente misóginos (no dicho por ellos por supuesto) me vienen a la cabeza los geniales Paco umbral (dep) y Joaquín Sabina. Sin comentarios.


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Pues vaya subnomalidad, son seres insoportables, la putada es que muchas están muy buenas y me gusta follar.
> 
> Desde que trabajo solo con mujeres soy muchísimo más misógino, ademas curro en una especie de chiringuito de Genaro y escucho sus comentarios.
> 
> Las españolas son de lo peor del mundo.




Lo mismo no te das cuenta, pero tu comentario no hace más que confirmar mi reflexión


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (1 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo mismo no te das cuenta, pero tu comentario no hace más que confirmar mi reflexión



Tengo parienta y un hijo.

Si te sirve de consuelo hace 20 años las españolas no eran está especie de súcubos progresistas feminazis de ahora.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> *Como sigáis odiando asi a las mujeres os vais a hacer homosexuales*



No necesariamente: otra salida es hacerse fraile.


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tengo parienta y un hijo.
> 
> Si te sirve de consuelo hace 20 años las españolas no eran está especie de súcubos progresistas feminazis de ahora.



Y yo no niego que lo sean, si relees mi comentario, me limito a explicar lo que yo creo que es la causa de la misoginia masculina, eso es todo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Jun 2022)

no caeria esa breva...


----------



## Supremacía (1 Jun 2022)

Yo no odio a las mujeres (aunque tampoco las tengo en un altar); yo odio a las feministas, que están muy lejos de ser mujeres*.


*Las feministas sí que odian a las mujeres.


----------



## Supremacía (1 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> pedir que hombres y mujeres tengan los mismos derechos.



El error de todo eso de lo que te quejas es precisamente querer que hombres y mujeres tengan los mismos derechos, cuando no debería ser así.


----------



## Lain Coubert (1 Jun 2022)

Joder, desde que soltaron a los florococheros este foro se está amariconando a pasos agigantados. Se esta llenando de whiteknights, manginas y rojelios.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (1 Jun 2022)

No es misoginia sino rechazo hacia un grupo concreto de mujeres (presumiblemente bolleras) que no paran de echar bilis cagandose en los hombres (en general) a los que acusan de todo tipo de fechorias y maltratos hacia ellas. Este tipo de tias son de esas retrasaditas que hablan de guerra de sexos, en la cual ellas forman parte de la vanguardia, yendo siempre con una actitud de atacante mas que defensiva.


----------



## ·TUERTO (1 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



*Señora, ojalá fuera yo gay. Digo bien, «gay», no marica oculto y casado con mujer. Pero mi mayor defecto es éste: no me gusta el amor socrático, no empalmo, por bien que chupen... Y no me apetece intentarlo más. Forzarlo no sirve, todo debe fluir.

No importa ser misógino, o caritatuado, o tuerto, o viejo, o pobre... Pero hay que tener clase. Hay personas con clase, y no depende de sus genitales.

Le dije muchas veces a gays que yo podría acabar siendo un icono gay, sin ser homo, por mi simpatía con todos y mi descaro ante la cámara. Me he ofrecido (para desnudos) a hombres y mujeres, aficionados y profesionales de la Foto. Y los gays son los que más me admiran. Para la mayoría de mujeres, soy invisible. Apenas tengo fans femeninas. Ellas no hacen cola para fotografiarme (siempre lo hago gratis; no tengo límite, soy todoterreno).

Uno cuenta la feria según le fue. Así me fue, señora.

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz*


----------



## teperico (2 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Obvio que primero te tienes que amar a ti mismo, es el primer paso para ser capaz de amar a una mujer. A mi parecer decir que con eso a uno le sobra y le basta es no querer disfrutar la vida en plenitud, es como si vas a un restaurante y solo te tomas el aperitivo, sobrevivirás, pero te falta el plato principal.



Ese "disfrutar en plenitud" que requiere si o si una pareja es muy discutible. Cuanta menos dependencia tenga el hombre, más libre. Y la libertad es la verdadera plenitud, la del espíritu. El sexo material es solo una ínfima parte de la plenitud que realmente está disponible para el ser humano. Otro tema es lo que nos han vendido. Por suerte para muchos, con la edad dejamos de perder el tiempo con el sexo para poder pensar en cosas más importantes, porque el placer es una trampa, una adicción en si misma. Sea el sexo o comer patatas fritas.


----------



## Lian (2 Jun 2022)

Una cosa es que muchos hombres rechacemos a un colectivo concreto de mujeres que no hacen mas que perjudicar la figura del hombre por crear o mantener unos chiringuitos del cual mucha gente está teniendo plato en la mesa y nómina todos los meses, y otra muy distinta es ser misógino porque si. No dudo que haya de esos aquí y fuera, gente frustrada porque probablemente sean unos cocos de cuidado que no hayan ligado en su vida con nadie y por eso anden así de escocidos con la mujer en general, pero es eso, casos específicos de gente que ni se ha comido un colín ni lo va a hacer probablemente nunca a menos que sea pagando, claro...

Personalmente no odio a las mujeres, pero si que evito muchas chorradas y a ciertos perfiles que no me dan ninguna confianza. Hoy día es muy complicado conocer a alguien y dar confianza que merezca la pena.


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Jun 2022)

El famoso discurso de "no todas son así". Las mujeres nos ven como un recurso, una utilidad, de la misma forma que nosotros queremos tirarnos a tantas como podamos, que también es biológico. Aquí mayormente hay conocimiento. Si buscas odio ve a menéame o otros lugares donde no tienen ni puta idea del tema y que cuando les llega el día y les pegan el palo se les cae el mundo encima


----------



## Lobotomizado (2 Jun 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> La segunda frase es exactamente lo que yo pienso, pero la primera no viene a cuento. Estás afirmando lo que parece que luego niegas o intentas justificar..... ¿para ti las mujeres, todas las mujeres del mundo mundial, están ahí para meterte en la cárcel y quitarte el piso?
> 
> ¿Os dais cuenta que por cada hombre acusado falsamente de maltrato hay, como mínimo, una madre, hermana, hija, incluso posiblemente una esposa, sufriendo una barbaridad por la injusticia a la que se le está sometiendo?
> 
> No estoy comparando sufrimientos, ni mucho menos, pero viene a decir el OP, hacer dos bandos no es ni justo ni inteligente. Más que probablemente es lo que pretenden con una leyes tan tremendamente injustas y anti-igualdad. Divide y vencerás. No les compréis su mercancia podrida.



Cómeme el rabo.


----------



## teperico (2 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Obvio que primero te tienes que amar a ti mismo, es el primer paso para ser capaz de amar a una mujer. A mi parecer decir que con eso a uno le sobra y le basta es no querer disfrutar la vida en plenitud, es como si vas a un restaurante y solo te tomas el aperitivo, sobrevivirás, pero te falta el plato principal.



Disfrutar la vida en plenitud no es el objetivo que deberíamos tener en esta vida. El objetivo debería ser la libertad. Libertad en cuanto a la dependencia del placer y similares. Es lo que nos llevaremos allí donde vayamos al morir. El placer no nos servirá para nada, solo para recordarlo y lamentar el querer más. Te hace dependiente, te esclaviza. Una persona sabia, inteligente, buscará la libertad por encima de todo.


----------



## SolyCalma (2 Jun 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Disfrutar la vida en plenitud no es el objetivo que deberíamos tener en esta vida. El objetivo debería ser la libertad. Libertad en cuanto a la dependencia del placer y similares. Es lo que nos llevaremos allí donde vayamos al morir. El placer no nos servirá para nada, solo para recordarlo y lamentar el querer más. Te hace dependiente, te esclaviza. Una persona sabia, inteligente, buscará la libertad por encima de todo.



Sera que me he explicado mal porque tu interpretación no es la que yo queria enviar, a lo que me refiero con " disfrutar la vida en plenitud", no hablo de sexo o placer como tal, si no a que creo en que encontrar una buena mujer y crear un fuerte vínculo de intimidad con ella, amarla, cuidarla, tener planes juntos, también tener sexo con ella ( no tener sexo por tener como el que tiene alguien con una prostituta desconocida, por ejemplo) te hace crecer mucho, te da una estabilidad y nos completa en parte porque ese lado femenino nos aporta igual que a ellas nuestro lado masculino, yo asi lo he vivido a nivel personal y lo veo en quien ha encontrado una buena mujer.


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Yo creo que tds pts y llevo follando desde los 14 años. Es lo que tiene conocer de verdad a las mujeres, tanto social como íntimamente, no como tú, tú sí que eres un verdadero incel.



3/10, te faltan aliens, sobran fantasmas y los lloros...


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jun 2022)

No, odiar a las mujeres es sano, es quererse uno mismo.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Jun 2022)

Que le den porculo a las mujeres , me da asco su naturaleza


----------



## DOM + (2 Jun 2022)

Lo veo y LO SUBO

Los hombres en España al final se autopercibiran todos mujeres CON PENE lesbianas. Es un chollo.

Con todos los privilegios de ser mujer (ayudas, cupos, mas derechos...) y lo unico bueno, ahora mismo, de ser hombres en España: el pene.

Sistema charocratico tocado y hundido con sus mismas reglas de juego.

Contra el totalitarismo que los progres han creado es una manera de defenderse.

NO CONFUNDAS EL ODIO A LA GILIPOLLEZ FEMINAZI (movimiento que es lo mas misógino y misandrico a la vez que hay) CON ODIAR A LA MUJER.
Nada que ver.

No te equivoques.

Antes de toda esta mierda habia mas cachondeo que si a fregar, que si lo que diga mi mujer/la jefa, que si todas putas y todos guarros...

Era otra cosa. Desde la irrupción de Podemos se ha generado odio puesto que es la única forma de ganar votos que conocen: la confrontación.

Y si ves solo un discurso de la Montero entiendes que esté pasando.

Pero el enemigo siempre es el mismo: los politicos.

Pero la gente es muy imbecil (hombres y mujeres para que veas que no discrimino)


----------



## angek (2 Jun 2022)

Llevo diciendo ya décadas que si tuviera en la nuca un botón para hacerme homomarica y que me dejaran de gustar las féminas, le habría dado ya bien dado.


----------



## Playero (2 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



¿Como diferencias a las mujeres que valen la pena, de las brujas?
No es tan fácil si la bruja es lista.
He visto videos de lenguaje no verbal que pueden ayudar.
Lo único que me hace desconfiar de una mujer es cuando es falsa con sus amigas o familia.


----------



## gpm (2 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Entonces que amas, a tu perro?




Y a tu madre. Así hago un trío zoofílico


----------



## skan (2 Jun 2022)

Son ellas las que nos odian a nosotros


----------



## Kurten (2 Jun 2022)

Yo respecto a @Baltasar G thang ya doy por perdida su heterosexualidad (desde hace mucho)

Saludos


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Jun 2022)

Con mi odio me las follo más a gusto


----------



## jkaza (2 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres son para que te den hijos y los eduquen en unos valores. Cuando la mayoría no vale para eso, ya no vale la pena perder el tiempo con una mujer.

De todas formas, cuando llegamos a los 40 a la mayoría nos la sudan las mujeres, salvo los que tengan carencias emocionales o complejos.


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

Mucho gay hay en rl foro. Mucho que paga porque un trans le pete el culo. Es bien sabido.


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Con mi odio me las follo más a gusto



Lo dudo. Pasarás a comerte un miembro de trans en unos años.


----------



## Black Jack (2 Jun 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> 3/10, te faltan aliens, sobran fantasmas y los lloros...



Claro que sí chaval. Dime, ¿a que edad te desvirgaste? ¿A cuántas te has follado en tu vida (sin pagar)? Hay una película que te define, se llama "Virgen a los 40".


----------



## Lubinillo (2 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no odio a los hombres. Os tengo en bastante estima



Cualquiera lo diría leyéndote. Si nos estimaras tanto ya buscarias quien te calentara las duras noches de invierno y mas con el frió que hace palli.
Aunque lo mismo lo tienes y aqui te haces la pendeja.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (2 Jun 2022)

no odio las mujeres odio los que enaltecen sus actitudes de mierda en pos de degenerar la sociedad


----------



## AEM (2 Jun 2022)

No sé por qué no os acercáis a las serpientes, si sólo una de cada diez acabará mordiéndote. No todas te muerden con su veneno. Odiáis a las serpientes!


----------



## Hipérbole (2 Jun 2022)

¿Sabéis lo que pasa? Como son el "sexo débil" y nacen "víctimas" los hombres se lo debemos permitir todo, pobrecitas. Nosotros como somos el "sexo fuerte" tenemos que aguantarnos con todo por injusto que sea (¿aguantamos todo lo que no echen? ).

Siendo honesto, esa forma de pensar parte más de algunos hombres que de las propias mujeres, de hecho son ciertos hombres los que han redactado y puesto en marcha todo lo relacionado con la "viogen", que luego una parte nada despreciable de mujeres son unas aprovechadas, fingen bondad pero son más malas que todos los cánceres del mundo y que no tienen justificación, correcto. Pero haciendo autocrítica ya basta de ponerles en bandeja de plata el que puedan hacer daño, más del que ya pueden hacer por sí solas. Lo digo porque ciertos hombres, para ganárselas son muy traicioneros, ponen la zancadilla a otros hombres por competir por ellas, pero les divierte que lo hagan las mujeres en lugar de ellos, las leyes "viogen" son así. Por ejemplo, si a nivel particular un hombres es capaz de pegar una paliza, incluso de matar a otro hobre, porque otra mujer (la interesada) se lo pide no es sorprendente que esto ocurra a nivel no sólo estatal sino mundial.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (2 Jun 2022)

Lo dices como si ser homosexual fuera algo malo.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



efectifamente, de forma análoga en el feminismo con las tortis, en el rollo este del mgtw o como se diga, hay continuamente maricas sembrando más y más cizaña, desmoralización, etc.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jun 2022)

si te parece que padecer un trastorno es bueno... raro criterio el tuyo



Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Lo dices como si ser homosexual fuera algo malo.


----------



## R_Madrid (2 Jun 2022)

matarse a pajas es una opcion, no te flipes


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Jun 2022)

Todos los errores de mi vida tienen nombre de mujer.
Vete a la mierda, empanao.


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Jun 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Claro que sí chaval. Dime, ¿a que edad te desvirgaste? ¿A cuántas te has follado en tu vida (sin pagar)? Hay una película que te define, se llama "Virgen a los 40".



Se cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición... anda, no proyectes guapo....


----------



## Mink (2 Jun 2022)

Como la mujer no espabile la sociedad no va a sobrevivir. Todo esto ya no está en nuestras manos.
Me la suda 3 pares de cojones lo que le pase a una sociedad en la que no pinto nada, son ellas las que tienen algo a perder, yo no


----------



## patroclus (2 Jun 2022)

También hay que decir que muchos hombres apoyan -con voto o sin voto- la politica supremacista de la mujer. 

Tiene más culpa los hombres que apoyan estas politicas que las mujeres que las apoyan.


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (2 Jun 2022)

Yo no tengo odio, pero sí infinito asco y desprecio y mi intuición me dice que aunque aquí el 99% son putincels el más maricón de todos es el OP.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (2 Jun 2022)

Bueno .. Siempre quedarán súcubos para seducir a los hombres burbujos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Jun 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Lo dudo. Pasarás a comerte un miembro de trans en unos años.



Respeto que tú lo hagas pero no es mi rollo


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Jun 2022)

Es verdad que el foro parece un club misógino, no hay duda, pero no he visto nunca un análisis de los post de la gente en la que se determine que hay una proporción tan enorme como parece, más bien se dan rienda suelta (como otros lo hacemos en otras cosas) y 'abultan' mucho.

No creo que la misoginia sea mayoritaria en el foro. Creo que lo que sí que es mayoritario es el anti-feminazismo, de eso sí que estoy seguro y además me siento bien orgulloso de pertenecer a esa corriente de opinión.

He tenido experiencias buenas y malas en mi trato con mujeres, pero en general no he tenido tantas experiencias negativas como para ser de los del TDS PTS o similares. ¿Qué las hay? Cientos, lo que discuto es que la mayoría sean unas putas brujas carahostiables que no merezcan que se les trate con corrección. Mi madre era una santa, mis hermanas son unas santas, mi mujer es una santa. Puede ser suerte o puede que no haya tanta HDLGP como se dice y lo mío sea lo normal.

De todas formas, respeto profundamente a todo aquel que tenga razones concretas y veraces para ser misógino.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Jun 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Yo respecto a @Baltasar G thang ya doy por perdida su heterosexualidad (desde hace mucho)
> 
> Saludos



quien necesita tener una sexualidad cuando puede tener ODIO

a palpatine no lo veias ir por ahi pagando fantas ni de visita a pantanitos

sus vais a cagar en cuanto pueda lanzar rayos por los dedos


----------



## Roberto Malone (2 Jun 2022)

Tranquilos todos. Da igual que seas misógino o no. Con la nueva ley, lo más seguro es no mirar a ninguna mujer.

Recordad que en la nueva ley dice: 'cualquier acto'.

Y recordad también que: _*Ignorantia juris non excusat .*_


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Respeto que tú lo hagas pero no es mi rollo



No sé, no sé


----------



## Nagare1999 (2 Jun 2022)

AEM dijo:


> No sé por qué no os acercáis a las serpientes, si sólo una de cada diez acabará mordiéndote. No todas te muerden con su veneno. Odiáis a las serpientes!



Yo estoy más o menos de acuerdo con el OP, pero reconozco que este sí que es un buen argumento.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (2 Jun 2022)

ES que es escuchar a una empoderada moderna folladelicuentes con su cara de asco hablando mal del hombres con su misandria de serie y es ponerme de mala ostia , no puedo evitarlo , actualmente las evito cual peste negra , si algun dia veo algo de luz en la oscuridad actual cambiare mis formas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Jun 2022)

Yo no odio a las mujeres, pero soy consciente de que actualmente sólo aportan problemas, y por tanto hago mi vida al margen de ellas.

Además, tengo la firme convicción de que una relación larga sólo puede llegar a buen puerto si ambos se conocen a los 16-20 años, y como yo no estoy ya en ese segmento, pues toca vivir en soledad. Y no es ningún drama, igual que tampoco fue ningún drama el no haber sido futbolista millonario con 18 años, por ejemplo.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

No entiendo por qué te gusto


----------



## Lady_A (2 Jun 2022)

No homosexuales no, odiadores de mujeres que no serán capaz de enamorarse sin causarse y causar dolor o incapaces de verlo en sus narices me da mas el perfil. Pero bueno, vivir con dolor es muy penoso pero causarlo mas. Si sólo se hacen daño ellos pues es triste y doloroso pero no se puede hacer nada, dañar a otros es otro tema.

Alguno si sera bisexual u homosexual reprimido tambien puede ser cierto, pero me da mas perfil de odiador.


----------



## Lady_A (2 Jun 2022)

Eso pretendo en realidad. Si crees que el foro es la vida real vas despistado. Lo cual me hace bastante gracia.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

No sé, yo en estos foros suelo ser muy borde. No sé cómo la gente me dirije la palabra


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

Ah, yo al natural soy muy simpática. Aquí saco a hyde. Pero en algún lado tengo que soltar la mala hostia


----------



## AEM (2 Jun 2022)

según las feministas si haces tu vida al margen de ellas es odiarlas. Ellas merecen tu atención porque sí y punto



TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo no odio a las mujeres, pero soy consciente de que actualmente sólo aportan problemas, y por tanto hago mi vida al margen de ellas.
> 
> Además, tengo la firme convicción de que una relación larga sólo puede llegar a buen puerto si ambos se conocen a los 16-20 años, y como yo no estoy ya en ese segmento, pues toca vivir en soledad. Y no es ningún drama, igual que tampoco fue ningún drama el no haber sido futbolista millonario con 18 años, por ejemplo.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

Tú será eléctrico, de los que sueltan la mala leche según les viene


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

Pues eso hay que soltarlo de vez en cuando, no es bueno retenerse tanto


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

No me gusta hacer daño a la gente, me sentiría mal


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

Y quién es cualquiera para deprecisr a otro? El desprecio solo funciona si el despreciado se siente mal por ello. Es un arma de fogueo


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

De esa gente te alejas y ya está. Cuando te necesiten para algo, que busquen a otro


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.



El sexo es una cosa. El querer es otra 
El que folla pagando, acaba ahorrando.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jun 2022)

Y haces muy bien. Perder el tiempo con esa gente es contraproducente


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

No tengo problemas para ligar. Pero mejor solo que mal acompañado.


----------



## Gorrión (2 Jun 2022)

Yo no las odio, odio la mentira, y la mujer tiene la mala praxis de mentir por naturaleza.

Yo me hago el tonto, pero no perdono.


----------



## jorobachov (2 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Pues eso veo en este foro una misoginia brutal y en parte la comprendo porque hay mucha bruja, mucha mujer mala, mucha hija de puta, mucha charo, mucha que aprovecha que tienen al ley a su favor, etc. Pero no hay que olvidar que tambien hay muchas mujeres buenas las cuales tener cerca es la auténtica salud para el hombre. Hay que saber diferenciar a las que valen la pena de las que no, aunque esten en gran minoría, en cambio estar generalizando asi con todas me recordais a esas mujeres hijas de puta que insultan, denigran y odian a todos los hombres como si fuesemos el demonio.
> 
> Además, como sigais odiando a las mujeres no vais a poder amar a la que vale la pena y os vais a acabar comiendo una polla y tirando hacia el lado homo de la sexualidad.




También está la opción de la soltería , las putas , los hobbys.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (2 Jun 2022)

Homosexual se es, y quienes lo son lo saben desde que son niños.
Si comes pollas siendo adulto lo que eres es un degenerado. Heterosexual degenerado sexual. Como el que cae en droga, bebida, etc., que no tiene freno y le da igual ir bajando escalones en degenerarse a sí mismo.


----------



## Sonico (2 Jun 2022)

Busca y encuentra pareja de más de 50 años | Ourtime


----------



## InKilinaTor (2 Jun 2022)

Ya son homosexuales, por eso temen a la competencia.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (3 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Entonces que amas, a tu perro?



Exacto, los perros son fieles no como la gente.


----------

